# That Bostar QCTP hole



## Cadillac STS (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not sure what that hole is for on the right side of the wedge type Bostar  QCTP but here is what I used it for.  I milled a plate of aluminum that bolts on there keeping it straight and true every time and absolutely solid as far as tightening against it because it will not allow the post to turn.

Easily removed when I do want an angle on the post.  Also it would be easy to mill another plate that would hold it at 30 degrees or whatever angle someone wanted.  I was thinking of milling one to 30 degrees but don't use it like that.

I think this post is the best deal on a wedge type on eBay these days.

Does anyone know what the purpose of that hole really is?  Or did I guess right?


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 31, 2015)

Hum.... Interesting.  If you could easily set the compound to zero or 90 then you could make a stop block for the proper threading angle.  I'm pretty sure my QCTP from LMS does not have a hole.

question about your top nut and handle.  Did you face off the bottom to get it to park in the correct spot?

jim


----------



## mcostello (Jan 31, 2015)

That hole was a part stop, for multiple part making, according to another forum.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 31, 2015)

+1 on the part stop. I would not use this mod as my QCTP gets moved quit often to set a tool at the proper angle to the work at hand. Some one on here made a folow rest for turning and threading small dia. rod that mounts to that hole.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the same holder and swapped out the top nut as well. McMaster-Carr has handles that have a spring loaded index inside that let you position the handle anywhere you like.  The last post, I had a handle that I faced to get it where I wanted it but that doesn't work if you change the angle of the compound.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 31, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> Hum.... Interesting.  If you could easily set the compound to zero or 90 then you could make a stop block for the proper threading angle.  I'm pretty sure my QCTP from LMS does not have a hole.
> 
> question about your top nut and handle.  Did you face off the bottom to get it to park in the correct spot?
> 
> jim




It is a custom handle I made to have it fit this lathe.  Made the threaded post and the top first, put it on and tightened it.  Then marked the spot to drill and tap where the handle to pull tight goes.


----------

